# Eos M my first impressions!



## Ivan Muller (May 1, 2013)

After almost a week I am pleasantly surprised by this little camera! I bought it as a backup to my 5D2, but also as a camera I can carry with me all the time , just in case.... and so far so very good, and with an Optical Viewfinder attached it may just become my new favorite all rounder... 

More images and my first impressions here at...http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bob Howland (May 1, 2013)

What viewfinder are you using and what do you do if you want to use fill flash and the optical viewfinder simultaneously?


----------



## tomscott (May 1, 2013)

Pics look great as always! Nice review. Still not sold on it the Sony Nex are better cameras but canon lenses... hard decision. But hopefully the M range will grow.

I bought a Nex 5N twin lens because I got it cheap and its a great to hand camera, amazing noise much better than my old 7D. Lenses leave a lot to be desired tho.


----------



## Pieces Of E (May 1, 2013)

Leica X1 Brightline Finder - $289.95 at B&H


----------



## Ivan Muller (May 1, 2013)

Bob, jip, its the Leica, which is way tooo expensive, but as I already have it and I knew it works well, I use it on the M. Cheaper ones are available. But on the M as far as I know, you cant have fill in flash and viewfinder...better then to have a look at something like a X100s..which I really like on paper, but also twice the price...

Tom, yes if you have to buy a standalone camera, depending on your type of photography, I think there are very good alternatives available. For me it was a massive reduction in price AND the fact that I could use it as a backup in that all my Canon stuff can be used with it. The thing is, my 5D2 has never once let me down since 2009, and therefore it didn't make sense to buy something like a 7d or 6d as a backup. I just need something that can help out in an emergency and not take up too much space in the bag, and it was Cheap! Bonus is that with the Optical viewfinder it all of a sudden becomes more user friendly and I carry it with me everywhere. I will have a follow up post with my experiences(or not) in the street with the M...(almost sound Leicalike )


----------



## wickidwombat (May 2, 2013)

congrats if you want a nice bag to protect it i highly recomend this
http://www.lenscoat.com/bodybag®-point-shoot-large-zoom-p-1579.html
i've been using it for a while now and it fits perfectly and is nice and light

edit: might need to copy paste that link the R has screwed it up


----------



## Ivan Muller (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the link! I had a look and its pretty cool! At the mo my Billingham Pola bag will have to do....


----------



## Sella174 (May 31, 2013)

Hallo Ivan! I was "playing" around with an EOS-M today and felt that it would be a great oukie for a carry-everywhere camera, with the benefit of being able to use my current EF lenses ... but also came to the conclusion that a viewfinder was necessary. So, my question, not that important, but still, can the screen be turned off?


----------



## kbmelb (May 31, 2013)

As soon as they make an EF-M 30mm lens for it I'm on it.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 31, 2013)

Ivan Muller said:


> For me it was a massive reduction in price AND the fact that I could use it as a backup in that all my Canon stuff can be used with it. The thing is, my 5D2 has never once let me down since 2009, and therefore it didn't make sense to buy something like a 7d or 6d as a backup. I just need something that can help out in an emergency and not take up too much space in the bag, and it was Cheap! Bonus is that with the Optical viewfinder it all of a sudden becomes more user friendly and I carry it with me everywhere.


+1 ... 2 days ago I ordered the EOS-M from DigitalRev, got a really good deal for it with the 22mm lens + EF adapter ... expected to receive it by Sunday morning ... my primary purpose for its use would be for family outings to restaurants and backup for my 5D MK III


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 31, 2013)

Ivan Muller said:


> More images and my first impressions here at...http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/


AWESOME!


----------



## Ew (Jun 1, 2013)

+1on question re being able to turn display off?!?

Alos, how do you deal with POV change with different lenses??

I've been enjoying the M mostly due to the ML firmware. And for me it turns out.. if I just have it with me in the bag... it stays there... with the 5D3 - its never just "in the bag" - I'm shooting...


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jun 3, 2013)

I have not discovered any way to turn off the display....from Canon's point of view, because there is no viewfinder, it would not make any sense to turn off the display...but it would have been nice!


----------

